# Can i use att router for xfinity?



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

A cheap no name usb Wi-Fi dongle will be cheap when they go on sale. Look at the local discount electronic stores. 

I've seen N adopters for less then $5. They won't be the greatest thing out there, but they generally work, once you get them to connect. (All Wi-Fi devices will be effected by the metal case, so you might have to experiment with various ports.)

If you want an inexpensive brand, there's tplink. Once in a while there's a clearance for linksys and dlink too. 

I'll double check the settings for the netgear if you're still around. You might be able to put it into bridge mode. Then it'll work like a Wi-Fi to Ethernet adapter.

Either one of those routers should be able to act as an access point. (Wi-Fi router without using the routing part) It'll just depend on their settings on how they get connected. 

Cheers!


----------



## Trying2learn (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks so much for the help! I'll try routers tomorrow!!


----------

